# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  АВТОБУСНЫЕ ТУРЫ НА РОК КОНЦЕРТЫ:

## MSF

БЛИЖАЙШИЕ АВТОБУСНЫЕ ТУРЫ НА КОНЦЕРТЫ ДЛЯ ОДЕССИТОВ:









ОРГАНИЗОВАННЫЕ МНОЙ ПОЕЗДКИ :

  *Показать скрытый текст* **15.04.2007 -Gamma Ray,Hatebreed,Sinister,Fleshgore,Тол (1 бус)
18.05.2007-BEHOMOTH,PAIN,Rasta (1 бус)
6-8 .08.2007 Metal Heads Mission Fest N. 8 ( 2 автобуса MERCEDES-SPRINTER)
07.10.2007 -Kreator,Amorphis,Anathema,Cemetery of Scream,DVS,Hellion ( 2 автобуса MERCEDES-SPRINTER)
01.12.2007 -Therion (1 бус)
29.02.2008- Overkill . Tristania, Samael, Enslaved , Devilish Impressions (1 бус)
18.05.2008 Satyricon , Devilish Impressions, Nokturnal Mortum
14.06.2008 PAUL McCARTNEY ( 2 автобуса MERCEDES-SPRINTER)
4-6. 08.2008 Metal Heads Mission Fest N. 9 ( 1 автобус)
12.09.2008 Queen + Paul Rodgers ( 1 автобус)
07.12.2008 Whitesnake ( 1 автобус)
18-19.07.2009 Pro-Rock Fest ( VANHOOL + один 9 местный)
1-2.08.2009 Global Open Air 2009 (2 буса)
7.04.10 Dying Fetus (1 бус)
2-4.09.10 GLOBAL EAST FEST 2010 (1 бус)
4.12.10 Septic Flesh+Hate (1 бус)
13.03.11 SLAYER и MEGADETH - три НЕОПЛАНА (150 чел)
28.04.11 Cradle of Filth,Mandragora Scream - (1 бус)
30.10.11 In Flames, The Feding - один VANHOOL
17.02.12 Amon Amarth - (1 бус)
17.03.12 Nightwish один VANHOOL
28.03. 12 кРок у майбутнє 2012(г.Херсон) - (1 бус)
16.04.12 Judas Priest - один VANHOOL+ 1 бус
25.05.12 W.A.S.P. - (1 бус)
01.06.12 CANNIBAL CORPSE - (1 бус)
30.06.12 QUEEN, ELTON JOHN - три НЕОПЛАНА (150 чел)
25.08.12 RED HOT CHILI PEPPERS - 1 НЕОПЛАН + 1 MERCEDES-SPRINTER
29.08.12 KORN -1 НЕОПЛАН
01.09.12 Фестиваль "кРок у майбутнє", Херсон -1 MERCEDES-SPRINTER
08.09.12 Gasoline Fest: U.D.O., Within Temptation, Coroner, Mike Terrana,MORTON - 1 НЕОПЛАН
02.10.12 BEHEMOTH -1 MERCEDES-SPRINTER
13.11.12 ACCEPT - 1 НЕОПЛАН
20.11.12 CRADLE OF FILTH, ROTTING CHRIST, GOD SEED -1 MERCEDES-SPRINTER
20 .12.12 MARILYN MANSON - 1 НЕОПЛАН
08.03.13 KREATOR - 1 НЕОПЛАН
15.04.13 DORO - 1 НЕОПЛАН
28.05.13 GAMMA RAY/HELLOWEEN - 1 НЕОПЛАН
30.05.13 THE OFFSPRING - 1 MERCEDES-SPRINTER
15.06.13 BLACKMORE'S NIGHT - 1 MERCEDES-SPRINTER
29.06.13 DEPECHE MODE - 1 НЕОПЛАН
04.10.13 AMON AMARTH -1 НЕОПЛАН
19.10.13 RAGE -1 НЕОПЛАН
05.12.13 ACCEPT -1 НЕОПЛАН
26-28.06.15 KAVARNA ROCK FEST, Болгария -1 НЕОПЛАН
02.12.15 KREATOR - 1 VANHOLL (47 мест)
22.05.16 NIGHTWISH - 1 MERCEDES-SPRINTER
06.07.16 U-PARK FESTIVAL: RHCP, THE HARDKISS etc.-1 НЕОПЛАН
29-31.07.16 СAMF Open Air 2016 - 1 MERCEDES-SPRINTER
21.09.16 SUICIDAL ANGELS - 1 MERCEDES-SPRINTER
25.03.17 SODOM -1 НЕОПЛАН

----------


## MSF

Для всех кто хочет с комфортом поехать на концерт OVERKILL в Киеве 20 июня , мы предлагаем места в комфортабельном автобусе туристического класса. Так же у меня можно приобрести билеты на концерт . Справки по тел. 0677496257/ 0939004934 (Юрий).
ГРАФИК ПОЕЗДКИ:
1) Отправление утром, в день концерта 20 июня из Ильичёвска в 09:00. 
2) После едем в Одессу и в 10 утра забираем одесситов с "итальянского бульвара", который находится недалеко от ЖД вокзала.
3) Прибытие в Киев, к клубу приблизительно в 16:00 -17:00 
4) Отъезд обратно, через час , после завершения концерта. 
5) Прибытие в Одессу с 5 -7 утра .
Проезд в оба конца будет составлять 550 грн. 
Деньги за проезд буду собирать до 10 июня.

----------


## MSF

БЛИЖАЙШИЕ ПОЕЗДКИ:

20 июня OVERKILL 
19 июля DEPECHE MODE 
2 августа MARILYN MANSON 
28 августа AMON AMARTH 
14 сентября CHILDREN OF BODOM 
6 октября STING 
11 ноября SCORPIONS 
21 ноября AGNOSTIC FRONT 
24 ноября DIE APOKALYPTISCHEN REITER 
28 ноября W.A.S.P.

БРОНЬ МЕСТ В АВТОБУСЕ ПО ТЕЛ. 0677496257 / 0939004934

----------


## MSF

Ближайшие автобусные туры на концерты MARILYN MANSON и AMON AMARTH. Бронировать места в автобусе по тел. 0677496257/ 0939004934 (Юрий). Спешите, количество мест ограничено!

----------


## MSF

АВТОБУСНЫЕ ТУРЫ НА КОНЦЕРТЫ:

21 ноября AGNOSTIC FRONT (+ БИЛЕТЫ НА КОНЦЕРТ)
24 ноября DIE APOKALYPTISCHEN REITER (+ БИЛЕТЫ) 
28 ноября W.A.S.P.
9 апреля HELLOWEEN (+ БИЛЕТЫ НА КОНЦЕРТ)
15 апреля THERION (+ БИЛЕТЫ НА КОНЦЕРТ)
БРОНЬ МЕСТ В АВТОБУСЕ + БИЛЕТЫ НА КОНЦЕРТ ПО ТЕЛ. 0677496257 / 0939004934

----------


## MSF

БЛИЖАЙШИЕ АВТОБУСНЫЕ ТУРЫ НА КОНЦЕРТЫ: 
DEEP PURPLE - 6 июня 2018, Киев, Дворец Спорта 
Hills of Rock, Болгария, 20-22 июля 2018, Iron Maiden, Judas Priest and more.. 
STEEL PANTHER - 25 июня 2018, Киев, Atlas 
VADER, HATE - 13 сентября 2018,Киев, BINGO 
NAUTILUS POMPILIUS - 22 сентября 2018, Кишинев 
STONESOUR - 18 ноября 2018, Киев, Stereo 

БРОНЬ МЕСТ В АВТОБУСЕ ПО ТЕЛ. 0677496257 / 0939004934

ГРУППА FB https://www.facebook.com/groups/830427757104955/

----------


## MSF

БЛИЖАЙШИЕ АВТОБУСНЫЕ ТУРЫ НА КОНЦЕРТЫ:
1) Hills of Rock, Болгария, 20-22 июля 2018, Iron Maiden, Judas Priest and more.
2) VADER, HATE - 13 сентября 2018,Киев, BINGO
3) IMAGINE DRAGONS - 31 августа, Киев, НСК "Олимпийский" 
4) NAUTILUS POMPILIUS - 22 сентября 2018, Кишинев
5) STONESOUR - 18 ноября 2018, Киев, Stereo
6) TWENTY ONE PILOTS - 30 января 2019, Дворце Спорта

БРОНЬ МЕСТ В АВТОБУСЕ ПО ТЕЛ. 0677496257 / 0939004934 (Юрий)

----------


## MSF

БЛИЖАЙШИЕ АВТОБУСНЫЕ ТУРЫ ДЛЯ ОДЕССИТОВ НА КОНЦЕРТЫ :
1) IMAGINE DRAGONS - 31 августа, Киев, НСК "Олимпийский" 
2) VADER, HATE - 13 сентября 2018,Киев, BINGO
3) NAUTILUS POMPILIUS - 22 сентября 2018, Кишинев
4) STONESOUR - 18 ноября 2018, Киев, Stereo Plaza
5) GREGORIAN - 4 декабря 2018, Киев, Дворец Украина
6) OSKOREI - Midvinter Festival. 08 декабря 2018. Киев, Бинго, (CRADLE OF FILTH, KHORS, YGG...)
7) TWENTY ONE PILOTS - 30 января 2019, Дворце Спорта
8) AT THE GATES - 21 марта 2019, Киев, BINGO
9) POWERWOLF - 22 марта 2019, Киев, Pochayna Event Hall
10) Metal East: Нове Коло - 13 апреля 2019, Київ, клуб Bingo (Impaled Nazarene, Burshtyn...)
11) Metal East: Нове Коло - 31.05.-02.06.2019, Харків, Арт-Завод Механіка (Entombed A.D.,Hate Forest, Nargaroth, Saor, Nargaroth, Bergrizen, Archgoat...) 
БРОНЬ МЕСТ В АВТОБУСЕ ПО ТЕЛ. 0677496257 / 0939004934 (Юрий)

----------


## MSF

БЛИЖАЙШИЕ АВТОБУСНЫЕ ТУРЫ ДЛЯ ОДЕССИТОВ НА КОНЦЕРТЫ : 
1) Nick Z Marino (Yngwie Malmsteen)- 12 октября, Николаев, концерт-холл "Юность"
2) MARK BOALS (Yngwie Malmsteen)- - 24 ноября, Николаев, концерт-холл "Юность"
3) STING & SHAGGY -  14 Ноября 2018, Киев, Дворец Украина   
4) STONESOUR - 18 ноября 2018, Киев, Stereo Plaza 
5) TILL LINDEMANN - 01 декабря 2018Киев, Atlas 
6) GREGORIAN - 4 декабря 2018, Киев, Дворец Украина 
7) OSKOREI - Midvinter Festival. 08 декабря 2018. Киев, Бинго, (CRADLE OF FILTH, KHORS) 
8) TWENTY ONE PILOTS - 30 января 2019, Дворце Спорта 
9) EXTREME NOISE TERROR - 23 февраля 2019 - Киев, Volume club. 
10) Steven Wilson - 02 марта 2019, МЦКИ ПУ (Октябрьский дворец) 
11) AT THE GATES - 21 марта 2019, Киев, BINGO 
12) MANOWAR - 21 марта 2019, Киев, Дворец Украина 
13) POWERWOLF - 22 марта 2019, Киев, Pochayna Event Hall 
14) Metal East: Нове Коло - 13 апреля 2019, Київ, клуб Bingo (Impaled Nazarene, Burshtyn...) 
15) Metal East: Нове Коло - 31.05.-02.06.2019, Харків, Арт-Завод Механіка (Entombed A.D.,Hate Forest, Nargaroth, Saor, Nargaroth, Bergrizen, Archgoat...) 
 16) EROS RAMAZZOTTI - 08 октября 2019, Киевский Дворец Спорта
17) METALLICA -14 августа 2019, Румыния,Бухарест.
БРОНЬ МЕСТ В АВТОБУСЕ ПО ТЕЛ. 0677496257 / 0939004934 (Юрий)

----------


## El Comandante

> 17) METALLICA -14 августа 2019, Румыния,Бухарест.
> (Юрий)


 Вот это очень интересно. Что почем?

Продам, кстати, два билета на концерт в Бухаресте - в продаже билетов уже нет.

----------


## LOKISTRIKE

Добрый день...а на концерт РАММШТАЙНА не планируется поездка ? В Москву, Питер или Прагу...

----------


## MSF

> Добрый день...а на концерт РАММШТАЙНА не планируется поездка ? В Москву, Питер или Прагу...


 Приветствую ! В планах такой поездки не было.

----------


## LOKISTRIKE

Очень жаль...
если что я с вами

----------


## MSF



----------


## El Comandante

> 


 Где все они были 20 лет назад, когда их хотелось неимоверно?..

----------


## tral

> Приветствую ! В планах такой поездки не было.


 Здравствуйте, а на Poets of the Fall (февраль, Киев) не планируете ехать?

----------


## MSF

> Здравствуйте, а на Poets of the Fall (февраль, Киев) не планируете ехать?


 Приветствую ! Скорей всего нет. Хотя, если будут желающие, то можно будет и сделать.

----------


## MSF

+ *SEPULTURA*,  09.04.2019 - Bingo, Киев
*GODSMACK*, 05.06.2019 - StereoPlaza, Киев
*DISTURBED*, 18.06.2019 -SteteoPlaza, Киев

----------


## мак

Приветствую
на Стивена едем ?
можно телефон в личку

----------


## marina_09

Кто хочет присоединиться к поездке на Металлику в Праге 18 августа (ФАНЗОНА А), пишите в личку!)

----------


## tral

Извиняюсь, если не к месту.
Образовался лишний билет на концерт Manowar в Киеве 21 марта, ФАН-1, отдаем за 1800. 
Пишите в ЛС.

----------


## MSF

АВТОБУСНЫЕ ТУРЫ + БИЛЕТЫ НА КОНЦЕРТЫ :
IN FLAMES - 29.04.2019, StereoPlaza, Киев
Билеты 990 грн.
GODSMACK - 05.06.2019, StereoPlaza, Киев
Билеты 1320 грн.
DIMMU BORGIR - 27.09.2019, StereoPlaza, Киев
Билеты 950 грн.
БРОНЬ МЕСТ В АВТОБУСЕ И ЗАКАЗ БИЛЕТОВ НА КОНЦЕРТЫ ПО ТЕЛ. 0677496257, 0939004934 (ЮРИЙ).

----------


## MSF

*АВТОБУСНЫЕ ТУРЫ В КИЕВ + БИЛЕТЫ НА КОНЦЕРТЫ:*

*FIVE FINGER DEATH PUNCH* - 14.01.2020 , Киев, Дворец Спорта
Билеты 1290-2 фан-зона, 1790 фан-зона 1
*PARADISE LOST* - 7.02.2020 Киев, Bingo
Билетов - у меня нет
*TANKARD* - 25.04.2020, Киев, Бинго
Билеты 590 грн.
*MACHINE HEAD* - 20.05.2020, Киев, Stereo Plaza
Билеты 990 грн..
*NIGHTWISH* - 29.05. 2020, Киев, Stereo Plaza
Билетов - у меня нет
*LENNY KRAVITZ* - 13.06.2020, Киев, Дворец Спорта
Билетов - у меня нет
*ГРАФИКИ ПОЕЗДОК*:
1) 08:00 отправление в день концерта из Черноморска.
2) 9:00 посадка одесситов за "Домом профсоюзов", Куликово поле.
3) 15:00 -16:00 прибытие в Киев, парковка возле концертного зала .
4) Отъезд обратно через час после завершения концерта.
5) Прибытие в Одессу с 5:00 - 7:00 утра .
Место в автобусе - 700 грн. ( Ближе к дате поездки, может быть подорожание!)
БРОНЬ МЕСТ В АВТОБУСЕ + БИЛЕТЫ НА КОНЦЕРТ ПО ТЕЛ. 0677496257/ 0939004934 (ЮРИЙ).

----------


## MSF

*НОВЫЕ ДАТЫ КОНЦЕРТОВ:*
08.09. 2020, ELUVEITIE
06.11.2020, MACHINE HEAD + у меня можно приобрести физические билеты на концерт.
14.11.2020, HAMMERFALL
27.03.2021, TANKARD + у меня можно приобрести физические билеты на концерт.
18.05.2021, BEHEMOTH
05.06.2021, NIGHTWISH
4.06.2021, JUDAS PRIEST (Осталось всего 7 мест)
БРОНЬ МЕСТ В АВТОБУСЕ ПО ТЕЛ. 0677496257/ 0939004934 (ЮРИЙ).

Подробнее на странице в* facebook* https://www.facebook.com/groups/830427757104955/

----------

